# Advice for Ft. Myers/Naples/Sanibel area



## needhelp (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for advice on vacationing in the Fort Myers area. We currently own Wyndham, but they do not have resorts in the area. I know Hyatt has a location in Bonita Springs, but it trades with II not RCI. Also, Hilton has properties in those areas.

I'm looking for advice on how to supplement our Wyndham ownership to stay in this area. I have searched for RCI exchange with no luck.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2018)

Buy where you want to go.
I talked to a HGVC-rep at a SW Florida property about the availability issue.
I said, "I'm told that those who own at gulf-resorts don't exchange elsewhere much."
"Bingo!" she said. "Those who own here, stay here, so availability is limited."

OTOH, I have found RCI TS's at Holmes Beach & Longboat Key.
I had to cancel one last May (hurricane), but Summer is the "slow" season.

.


----------



## Panina (Jul 16, 2018)

needhelp said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking for advice on vacationing in the Fort Myers area. We currently own Wyndham, but they do not have resorts in the area. I know Hyatt has a location in Bonita Springs, but it trades with II not RCI. Also, Hilton has properties in those areas.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on how to supplement our Wyndham ownership to stay in this area. I have searched for RCI exchange with no luck.


Do you want to purchase something? If so, how often would you use versus trade?  Time of year you want to go ? Size? How many do you need it to sleep?  Would you go more south such as Marco Island? More north Longboat Key?


----------



## needhelp (Jul 16, 2018)

Panina said:


> Do you want to purchase something? If so, how often would you use versus trade?  Time of year you want to go? Size? How many do you need it to sleep?  Would you go more south such as Marco Island? More north Longboat Key?


My plan was to visit a couple of places first, and then look for a "deal" to purchase. We are looking for summer; if possible we would use home resort every other year.  We could also use for Thanksgiving or Christmas (we will be visiting family), but I know that is the peak season. At least a two bedroom to sleep 5.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 16, 2018)

We really like the Vanderbilt Beach and Yacht Club in Naples. Gulf Point Intervals is a smaller resort also in Naples on Vanderbilt beach and we like it too.

On Sanibel we've stayed at Casa Ybel, Sanibel Beach Club and the Lighthouse Resort and Club. I can recommend all three. The Lighthouse Resort and Club has 3 bedroom units and the 2 bedroom units have a den instead of the 3rd bedroom but the den functions nicely as a third bedroom. The office has a list of weeks for sale at the Lighthouse if you wanted to call the resort.

On Captiva we've stayed at Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort which we loved and  and Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort which we also enjoyed. The South Seas Island Resort decorates very nicely for Christmas and also has the Christmas Stroll on Friday and Saturday evenings from 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm on Dec. 8 to 23. You don't have to be staying at one of the South Seas properties to be able to do the Stroll, but would have to pay.

If you type in the name of any of these resorts and click on images you should be able to see pictures.

We have a resort that is in the RCI point system and have stayed at all of these resorts through RCI.


----------



## silentg (Jul 16, 2018)

needhelp said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking for advice on vacationing in the Fort Myers area. We currently own Wyndham, but they do not have resorts in the area. I know Hyatt has a location in Bonita Springs, but it trades with II not RCI. Also, Hilton has properties in those areas.
> 
> I'm looking for advice on how to supplement our Wyndham ownership to stay in this area. I have searched for RCI exchange with no luck.


Are you specifically looking for a Wyndham? There are many resorts in the area that trade thru RCI. We own at Calini Beach Club Resort, but we were able to exchange into Calini a year before we bought a week.
Flexibility is the key to finding a place in the area.
I also suggest you check TUG Marketplace for an exchange, rental or timeshare for sale in the area. There are lots of nice resorts, that are independent of Wyndham, Marriott etc.
Silentg


----------



## Panina (Jul 16, 2018)

needhelp said:


> My plan was to visit a couple of places first, and then look for a "deal" to purchase. We are looking for summer; if possible we would use home resort every other year.  We could also use for Thanksgiving or Christmas (we will be visiting family), but I know that is the peak season. At least a two bedroom to sleep 5.


The independent hoa’s can be great traders and reasonably priced.  When you visit the area go visit the all  timeshares in the area and ask for a resale list.

I own at Gulf tides in Longboat key and it is my best trader in Interval. Prices are very reasonable.  The resort is on the beach but the 2 br units are right across the street with the pool area.

When I stayed in fort myers at hgvc affiliate Seawatch on the beach, the HOA had some very reasonably priced fixed week  summer units. These could be traded in hgvc, RCI or interval.

I agree on Sanibel Island that  Lighthouse Resort and Club has large units that are reasonable priced and trade in interval as well. 

You could also consider a flex summer week in hgvc affiliates on Marco Island.  Eagles Nest and Surf Club trade in hgvc, rci, or Interval and are reasonably priced.

These in my opinion would be some of the lowest priced options with best trading value in interval.


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2018)

needhelp said:


> We currently own Wyndham, but they do not have resorts in the area.



Wyndham recently constructed a new property in Clearwater Beach --- their first property with timeshares *anywhere* in coastal SW FL. I am not familiar with the details, but at least a *portion* of that new property is allocated to timeshares. Since it's new and still in developer sales, I suspect that it will be very difficult to "exchange in" there for quite some time to come.  I am merely noting that it exists.

Demand almost always exceeds supply for timeshares in coastal SW FL, particularly in the "Snowbird" months.
Resale values seem to remain relatively strong in both Bonita Springs (only one timeshare there), Bonita Beach (only one timeshare property there as well), and in Fort Myers Beach (lots of 'em in FMB). If you are willing to be inland and a distance / drive from the coast (...we are not, but YMMV), Lehigh Resort & Club in Lehigh Acres virtually *always* has rental, resale and / or exchange availability in any season.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 17, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> We have a resort that is in the RCI point system and have stayed at all of these resorts through RCI.



Thank you for the suggestions. 
I assume inventory is different for RCI points and RCI weeks. If I am depositing my Wyndham points which RCI system is this searching?


----------



## needhelp (Jul 17, 2018)

silentg said:


> Are you specifically looking for a Wyndham? There are many resorts in the area that trade thru RCI. We own at Calini Beach Club Resort, but we were able to exchange into Calini a year before we bought a week.
> Flexibility is the key to finding a place in the area.
> I also suggest you check TUG Marketplace for an exchange, rental or timeshare for sale in the area. There are lots of nice resorts, that are independent of Wyndham, Marriott etc.
> Silentg


No, I am not looking at Wyndham. But if I can I would like to deposit my Wyndham points to trade in RCI.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 17, 2018)

needhelp said:


> Thank you for the suggestions.
> I assume inventory is different for RCI points and RCI weeks. If I am depositing my Wyndham points which RCI system is this searching?



Yes there is more inventory in RCI points than there is in RCI weeks which is what a Wyndham deposit has access to. But there is still a lot of availability and there are always new stays being added to what is available. I would think if anything came open at those resorts that you would be able to book them through a deposit into RCI. I would suggest you set up a search if you like any of those resorts. 

I would never depend on a search or deposit getting you a Christmas or Thanksgiving week at a Southern Florida resort. Not saying it could never happen just that there is such a big demand making it pretty difficult. After you've checked out the different areas, visited the resorts and find the ones you like the most I would suggest buying the holiday weeks you want. 

If you aren't familiar with the area you may not know that you have to pay a toll to use the bridge/causeway to get to Sanibel and Captiva. But you don't pay to leave. Some people fuss about the toll and refuse to stay on Sanibel or Captiva because of it but we and many other people consider it worth it because we love Sanibel and Captiva for the beautiful beaches and shelling. I think the toll is $6 per car. Sorry we have a SunPass transponder so just drive through. If you will be driving or even renting a car in Florida I suggest you buy a SunPass transponder $20 which can be transferred from vehicle to vehicle or a sticker $5 which you cannot transfer. Many Florida roads are cashless now and you will be billed by plate. Using the transponder or sticker gets you a discount on the tolls too. You can buy either on the SunPass website or look at the list of places you can get them once you get here. 

You also learn to buy groceries before you get to the island so you don't have to pay the higher prices of the stores on the island for everything you will need just the stuff you need more of. There is a very nice Farmers Market on Sunday mornings on Sanibel. We live in the Fort Lauderdale area and take I-75, Alligator Alley, across when we go to the resorts on the West coast. We bring some stuff with us but usually have lunch in Naples then do our shopping at the Trader Joe's and Whole Foods there in Naples before heading to the island.

If you are staying at a resort on the Southwest coast of Florida and flying you may want to check flights into Fort Lauderdale. It would be about about 90 minutes to Naples, probably 2 hours and 15 minutes to Sanibel but possibly a few minutes longer depending on where on Sanibel you're staying and probably 2 hours and 50 minutes to Captiva. The local airports for that area are in Fort Myers and Punta Gorda. When we still lived up North we've also flown into Tampa and driven to Sanibel which was probably 3.5 hours. You could also fly into Orlando spend a night or two there first and that drive is close to 3 hours to Sanibel. 

Have you thought about Sarasota. There are a lot of nice resorts in that area too. Sarasota is where the temperate zone changes to sub-tropical. If I wanted to have a better guarantee of warmer weather for a family vacation over Christmas I would probably look at heading south to Sanibel, Captiva, Naples or even Marco Island. MI has a lot of lovely resorts you can book through RCI.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 17, 2018)

needhelp said:


> We are looking for summer; if possible we would use home resort every other year.  We could also use for Thanksgiving or Christmas (we will be visiting family), but I know that is the peak season. At least a two bedroom to sleep 5.


We visit relatives in Naples in all seasons. I wouldn't recommend owning a summer week since accommodation is easy and cheap to rent. Christmas would be nice if you would actually use it. I would rent summer weeks at several of the resorts mentioned to test drive them before buying.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 17, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Yes there is more inventory in RCI points than there is in RCI weeks which is what a Wyndham deposit has access to. But there is still a lot of availability and there are always new stays being added to what is available. I would think if anything came open at those resorts that you would be able to book them through a deposit into RCI. I would suggest you set up a search if you like any of those resorts.
> .


Thank you Jan for all the great info.
My in-laws are in the area but I dont know that much about it.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 17, 2018)

Maple_Leaf said:


> We visit relatives in Naples in all seasons. I wouldn't recommend owning a summer week since accommodation is easy and cheap to rent. Christmas would be nice if you would actually use it. I would rent summer weeks at several of the resorts mentioned to test drive them before buying.


I agree, I'm hoping to exchange into the area.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 20, 2018)

Before you even consider coming to this area, do your homework on the red tide fish kills and the blue/green algae which currently have this area in a state of emergency.  Water qualities are unhealthy from Ft Myers to Venice.


----------



## pandes (Jul 21, 2018)

sub'd to this thread


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2018)

We have experienced heavy red tide in Naples also.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 21, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Before you even consider coming to this area, do your homework on the red tide fish kills and the blue/green algae which currently have this area in a state of emergency.  Water qualities are unhealthy from Ft Myers to Venice.


thanks for the warning. The beach is nice but the resort pool is fine. Our main reason for coming is to visit family but often that does not feel like a vacation. So we are trying to find a compromise between closeness to family and resort.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 21, 2018)

needhelp said:


> thanks for the warning. The beach is nice but the resort pool is fine. Our main reason for coming is to visit family but often that does not feel like a vacation. So we are trying to find a compromise between closeness to family and resort.


Then Lehigh Resort is always available, RCI trade or even extra vacations.   I stayed there six weeks of extra vacations when we were looking for our home


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 22, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We have experienced heavy red tide in Naples also.



I don't understand why I see video of dead fish and algae all over everything on the news, but when I go to the NBC-2.com web site, there's nothing there.

If you google blue green algae fort myers there are many stories to read.

https://www.news-press.com/story/ne...e-green-algae-caloosahatchee-river/741313002/


----------



## silentg (Jul 22, 2018)

We have stayed at Lehigh Acres too. It’s a nice resort 12 miles from Ft Myers. At first look it seems run down, but once you get inside the resort you see how it really is a hidden gem.
Silentg


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm watching a story about a DEAD WHALE SHARK washing up on the beach on Sanibel.  This is TERRIBLE!

NBC-2 does have a story on this now:

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/38701555/dead-whale-shark-washes-ashore-sanibel-island


----------



## LMD (Jul 23, 2018)

Red tide was bad over the weekend. We went to Bonita Beach for dinner on Friday and had to sit inside because everyone was coughing and took our boat to Hideaway on Marco on Saturday and didn't stay long because of the smell, dead fish on shore and the water was so gross looking. I couldn't believe how many people were IN  the water.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 23, 2018)

If it has spread to Marco I can’t imagine what it is like in fort Myers


----------



## needhelp (Jul 23, 2018)

For others like me not familiar with Red Tide, I found this video
https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/redtide.html


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 25, 2018)

Red tide is horrible near Vanderbilt Beach in Naples this week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> We really like the Vanderbilt Beach and Yacht Club in Naples. Gulf Point Intervals is a smaller resort also in Naples on Vanderbilt beach and we like it too.
> 
> On Sanibel we've stayed at Casa Ybel, Sanibel Beach Club and the Lighthouse Resort and Club. I can recommend all three. The Lighthouse Resort and Club has 3 bedroom units and the 2 bedroom units have a den instead of the 3rd bedroom but the den functions nicely as a third bedroom. The office has a list of weeks for sale at the Lighthouse if you wanted to call the resort.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of buying one of the TS’s in this area and they go for big bucks.  Beside RedWeek and our Msrketplace where would be good places to search out resale’s ?


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 1, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I was thinking of buying one of the TS’s in this area and they go for big bucks.  Beside RedWeek and our Msrketplace where would be good places to search out resale’s ?



I've never looked but would guess that you won't find someone giving them away free or cheap as there is more demand. Your best bet might be to call the resorts. Most stand alone resorts have lists of weeks owners are looking to sell. I wouldn't expect to pay any less than $1k-$2k and depending on the week maybe more. But you never know and it pays to keep checking.


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I was thinking of buying one of the TS’s in this area and they go for big bucks.  Beside RedWeek and our Msrketplace where would be good places to search out resale’s ?


Not all are big bucks, depends on the resort and when you want to go.  Is Sanibel, Captiva and Naples the only areas or would you consider Marco Island too?  I know you want to stay as low as you can in price but if you let me know the most you would be willing to spend and weeks that would work I might be able to help you as I have extensively looked in these areas.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2018)

Panina said:


> Not all are big bucks, depends on the resort and when you want to go.  Is Sanibel, Captiva and Naples the only areas or would you consider Marco Island too?  I know you want to stay as low as you can in price but if you let me know the most you would be willing to spend and weeks that would work I might be able to help you as I have extensively looked in these areas.


My aunt just bought a condo in Port of the Islands in Naples.  So e likeI want to find a place close to her so I can visit. I know she will say just stay with her but we 
Like to have my own space. Looking for November, December, January, February, March, April. Thanks I will PM you. You are the best. Thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 1, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I've never looked but would guess that you won't find someone giving them away free or cheap as there is more demand. Your best bet might be to call the resorts. Most stand alone resorts have lists of weeks owners are looking to sell. I wouldn't expect to pay any less than $1k-$2k and depending on the week maybe more. But you never know and it pays to keep checking.


I’m fine paying up to $2K. I’m finding folks wanting $5K and up to $99K.


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 1, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m fine paying up to $2K. I’m finding folks wanting $5K and up to $99K.




What you are finding is the norm! The Jan/Feb/March weeks probably won't be found in the 2K range for the Marco Island to Sanibel Island area, especially the more desired resorts.  Other than those months perhaps.  Wintering on Marco Island or Sanibel Island will cost a (as an owner) you a premium, as does renting.   I purchased a winter week from an owner at the Eagles's Nest in 2007 and have noticed over the years the prices definitely have not dropped.  Therefore it is a matter of how bad you want those winter weeks, I just don't believe trading will ever get you there every winter!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 2, 2018)

jhac007 said:


> What you are finding is the norm! The Jan/Feb/March weeks probably won't be found in the 2K range for the Marco Island to Sanibel Island area, especially the more desired resorts.  Other than those months perhaps.  Wintering on Marco Island or Sanibel Island will cost a (as an owner) you a premium, as does renting.   I purchased a winter week from an owner at the Eagles's Nest in 2007 and have noticed over the years the prices definitely have not dropped.  Therefore it is a matter of how bad you want those winter weeks, I just don't believe trading will ever get you there every winter!



I really want something in Naples, Ft. Myers, Bonita Springs.  So I guess I will have to spend a few more $’s then I wanted.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes the winter weeks are very high, compared to other areas


----------



## WackyLucy (Sep 2, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I really want something in Naples, Ft. Myers, Bonita Springs.  So I guess I will have to spend a few more $’s then I wanted.  Thanks for the input.



Fwiw, a family member very recently purchased a 1BR unit fixed winter (February) week at Bonita Resort & Club in Bonita Beach directly from an owner. The place is apparently an older, independent resort, directly across the street from the Gulf beach, managed by VRI. The selling price was negotiated *down* to $5,500, with the *buyer* paying all closing costs and VRI's mandatory transfer fee ($100?), making the total acquisition cost close to $6k.

Not at all sure if this is representative of the area, but it's at least a very current (only a few weeks-old) transaction, provided merely to give you a frame of reference. I'm sure that Sanibel, Captiva, Naples figures would be higher still. I suspect that Fort Myers Beach timeshare prices would vary widely, since the location and quality of the numerous timeshare properties there seem to differ quite a bit from one another in my limited observations.


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 2, 2018)

WackyLucy said:


> Fwiw, a family member very recently purchased a 1BR unit fixed winter (February) week at Bonita Resort & Club in Bonita Beach directly from an owner. The place is apparently an older, independent resort, directly across the street from the Gulf beach, managed by VRI. The selling price was negotiated *down* to $5,500, with the buyer paying all closing costs.
> 
> Not at all sure if this is representative of the area, but it's at least a very current (only a few weeks-old) transaction, provided merely to give you a frame of reference. I'm sure that Sanibel, Captiva, Naples figures would be higher still. I suspect that Fort Myers Beach timeshare prices would vary widely, since the location and quality of the numerous timeshare properties there seem to differ quite a bit from one another in my limited observations.



Thank you for posting this info!  This is an excellent example of what I would expect thru out the area.  Note, that this was a one bedroom that had to be negotiated down!


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 2, 2018)

Here is another example from Ebay:

*HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION ANNUAL 2/2 2,000 POINT PLATINUM SEASON WEEK 3/UNIT 5285*
Licensed Real Estate Brokerage - HRC Resale Specialists
$6,999.00
Local Pickup
or Best Offer
***************************
This is not Feb. but one could start a string of excellent winter weeks starting with this high end unit.  I believe this could be had for closer to the price of the previous example one BR which does not match up to this unit.  When you consider the flexibility of the Hyatt system the price on this one may not, once negotiated, be had at a better price.  The only reason I did not go after this one is I recently purchased a Hyatt week #3 (for Jan. 2019) in Key West for a little less than this one.
My weeks were pieced together over a few years to get a decent little winter portfolio that I keep an eye on in case I need to massage it a little.  Would love to find a comparable resort week in SW Florida during Jan/Feb in this price range.


----------



## needhelp (Sep 3, 2018)

Does anyone have knowledge of summer week prices?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 3, 2018)

WackyLucy said:


> Fwiw, a family member very recently purchased a 1BR unit fixed winter (February) week at Bonita Resort & Club in Bonita Beach directly from an owner. The place is apparently an older, independent resort, directly across the street from the Gulf beach, managed by VRI. The selling price was negotiated *down* to $5,500, with the *buyer* paying all closing costs and VRI's mandatory transfer fee ($100?), making the total acquisition cost close to $6k.
> 
> Not at all sure if this is representative of the area, but it's at least a very current (only a few weeks-old) transaction, provided merely to give you a frame of reference. I'm sure that Sanibel, Captiva, Naples figures would be higher still. I suspect that Fort Myers Beach timeshare prices would vary widely, since the location and quality of the numerous timeshare properties there seem to differ quite a bit from one another in my limited observations.



Thank you. I will have to spend more then I had planned. I appreciate the info as it gives me a good prespective of what I need to spend


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 4, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Yes the winter weeks are very high, compared to other areas





jhac007 said:


> Here is another example from Ebay:
> 
> *HYATT COCONUT PLANTATION ANNUAL 2/2 2,000 POINT PLATINUM SEASON WEEK 3/UNIT 5285*
> Licensed Real Estate Brokerage - HRC Resale Specialists
> ...



I'm thinking that I will now have to spend at least $6K to $7K for a 2 bedroom on the gulf coast for a November or December week... I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 4, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm thinking that I will now have to spend at least $6K to $7K for a 2 bedroom on the gulf coast for a November or December week... I really appreciate everyone's input.



If you aren't looking for Thanksgiving week in November or the week of Christmas/New Year in December then I wouldn't think you would need to spend that much. Those weeks, January, February and March weeks are all likely to be in that price range and possibly more.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 4, 2018)

Prices pretty high at the Marco island gulf side resorts, up in twenties for high season
When we were at Via Roma on Bradenton beach for first week of November, a lady had just paid nine thousand resale for a two bedroom, one bath there.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm thinking that I will now have to spend at least $6K to $7K for a 2 bedroom on the gulf coast for a November or December week... I really appreciate everyone's input.


For November or December you can get weeks for much less.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 4, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> If you aren't looking for Thanksgiving week in November or the week of Christmas/New Year in December then I wouldn't think you would need to spend that much. Those weeks, January, February and March weeks are all likely to be in that price range and possibly more.


I’m looking for November and December and hopeful to find something in January


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 18, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> If you aren't looking for Thanksgiving week in November or the week of Christmas/New Year in December then I wouldn't think you would need to spend that much. Those weeks, January, February and March weeks are all likely to be in that price range and possibly more.


I’m looking specifically at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor in Naples.  I made two offers on different units. One for week 50 and one for week 48.  One was listed at $6,500 and the other at $8,000 and neither seller would budge on the price.  The realtor told me both have been for sale for over a year.  So frustrating


----------



## theo (Sep 18, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> One was listed at $6,500 and the other at $8,000 and neither seller would budge on the price.  The realtor told me both have been for sale for over a year.  So frustrating



Some sellers insist upon using whatever *they* paid previously as a firm benchmark for establishing resale price. That's a bit foolish, of course, but some people are clearly reluctant to acknowledge the reality of the open marketplace.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 18, 2018)

theo said:


> Some sellers insist upon using whatever *they* paid previously as a firm benchmark for establishing resale price. That's a bit foolish, of course, but some people are simply reluctant to acknowledge the reality of the open marketplace.


That’s what I think is going on in these situations.  The realtor told me the one seller inherited it from her mother and she has turned down multiple offers in the last year. Why do you even have it for sale if you don’t want to sell it. Ugh


----------



## Panina (Sep 18, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m looking specifically at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor in Naples.  I made two offers on different units. One for week 50 and one for week 48.  One was listed at $6,500 and the other at $8,000 and neither seller would budge on the price.  The realtor told me both have been for sale for over a year.  So frustrating


My opinion is the prices for those weeks are way overpriced as the two weeks you are looking at have lower,  trading value because they are in less demand times.  Be patient, make sure you are comfortable with the price and do not assume what you pay you will get back.  Assume you will have to give it away when you no longer want it.  Even if today it has value, next year it might not.

If you look at sharket.com you can see price ranges.  Lots of units have sold. You can’t tell which weeks but my assumption is off weeks are in the lower range.  

I can only compare this to Marco Island in pricepoints which is about a 1/2 hour away. I got a week 50 at hgvc surf club, 2 br , from a fellow tugger for free.  I got a week 51 at sunrise Bay, 1 br, from a fellow tugger for free.  I purchased an off week, week range you are looking for,  at Sunrise Bay for $1000 including closing costs from the association and with this one I felt I overpaid but was ok with that.  I accept when I no longer want it I will be giving it away. At lower  price ranges these units are being offered, I got winter flex weeks at eagles nest at Marco Island 2 br and surf club at Marco Island 2br.

Have you visited the timeshare in the area? If not, on your next visit, visit them all.  Speak to the managers , they know about HOA sales and people selling.  If you go visit a week you want to buy and walk the pool area and talk to owners you might find out one of them wants to sell.  This happened to me for a week 50 at a sanibel resort.  Just talking three owners told me they would sell if I was interested. I got the free hgvc surf club instead.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 19, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m looking specifically at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor in Naples.  I made two offers on different units. One for week 50 and one for week 48.  One was listed at $6,500 and the other at $8,000 and neither seller would budge on the price.  The realtor told me both have been for sale for over a year.  So frustrating


Don't panic, at those prices those weeks will still be on sale a year from now. You'll eventually be able to pick them up from the estate executor.


----------



## theo (Sep 19, 2018)

Panina said:


> Have you visited the timeshare in the area? If not, on your next visit, visit them all.  *Speak to the managers , they know about HOA sales and people selling*.



Maybe, maybe not...

I chuckled a bit reading the above blue-highlighted sentence, thinking about one resort in that same SW FL area at which I own two consecutive weeks. The manager there makes it a point to know / discuss *absolutely nothing* about *anything* other than the day to day routines at the property (in all fairness, she does a decent though not exemplary job at that).

Then again, at that same place the management company has a realtor on staff who advertises and handles all owner and HOA resales, so that's not really something that Ms. Manager really even *needs* to know anything about.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 19, 2018)

Panina said:


> My opinion is the prices for those weeks are way overpriced as the two weeks you are looking at have lower,  trading value because they are in less demand times.  Be patient, make sure you are comfortable with the price and do not assume what you pay you will get back.  Assume you will have to give it away when you no longer want it.  Even if today it has value, next year it might not.
> 
> If you look at sharket.com you can see price ranges.  Lots of units have sold. You can’t tell which weeks but my assumption is off weeks are in the lower range.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info on sharket.com, didn't even know that existed... Great idea, I think I will visit some of the others I'm interested in and talk to the management... I appreciate all of the info and great idea about talking to the folks at the pool area...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 19, 2018)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Don't panic, at those prices those weeks will still be on sale a year from now. You'll eventually be able to pick them up from the estate executor.


So funny, yes, I feel that these weeks will still be for sale next year.....LOL


----------



## stevio99 (Sep 19, 2018)

Here's what I know about the area:

Cheapest will definitely be a points reservation via Bluegreen.  You can get BG points almost anywhere, just get em where you can cheapest.  They have quite a few affiliate resorts in the area.  The real question is availability.  I'm not part of the system, so others would have to chime in.

There's the HGVCs in Sanibel/captiva.  Those will probably be big bucks.  Hyatt Coconut looks real nice too.

The last place I just stayed in was Coral Shores in North Reddington.  When I stayed there I was just north of the red tide, but it looks like it has recently swooped into that area too.  Coral Shores was quite nice, but quiet. If you consider it,  DO NOT buy a studio, as it is way too cramped.  The 1 and two BR looked awesome, and the place is kept meticuously clean.


----------



## bocamike (Oct 12, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m looking specifically at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor in Naples.  I made two offers on different units. One for week 50 and one for week 48.  One was listed at $6,500 and the other at $8,000 and neither seller would budge on the price.  The realtor told me both have been for sale for over a year.  So frustrating



I own at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbour, the last for sale list I looked at back in August had 2 week 50's listed. 1 was 2500 the other 3500. both in the bay side building. Thought these were fair asking prices.

Good luck in your search
Mike


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 12, 2018)

bocamike said:


> I own at Vanderbilt Beach and Harbour, the last for sale list I looked at back in August had 2 week 50's listed. 1 was 2500 the other 3500. both in the bay side building. Thought these were fair asking prices.
> 
> Good luck in your search
> Mike


Hi Mike:

Thank you so much for your input. I made an offer on 2 gulf side units and both of those units were over $6,500 in asking price. 

Can I ask is the bay side as nice as the gulf side?   Thank you also for stating that you felt the prices on the bay side were fair and reasonable.


----------



## bocamike (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes it is as nice. Most people seem to prefer the Gulf side for the view. I own on the Gulf side but, would not hesitate to purchase on the Bay side. The views of the Bay and homes and boats is just fine in my opinion. When I'm there I used the Bay side pool in the mornings 10-12:30 or so because the sun on the Gulf side pool  is blocked by the building till about 12:30 or so. There are grills on both sides. I don't think you would be disappointed either way.

Mike


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2018)

bocamike said:


> Yes it is as nice. Most people seem to prefer the Gulf side for the view. I own on the Gulf side but, would not hesitate to purchase on the Bay side. The views of the Bay and homes and boats is just fine in my opinion. When I'm there I used the Bay side pool in the mornings 10-12:30 or so because the sun on the Gulf side pool  is blocked by the building till about 12:30 or so. There are grills on both sides. I don't think you would be disappointed either way.
> 
> Mike


We are booked dec 15 thru RCI. Glad to hear the bay side is nice too.  We live about twenty minutes away, and would consider owning also. We have stayed three times at the timeshare a few doors down, and my cousin does monthly rental at the north end of the road , across from Delnor Wiggins


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 12, 2018)

bocamike said:


> Yes it is as nice. Most people seem to prefer the Gulf side for the view. I own on the Gulf side but, would not hesitate to purchase on the Bay side. The views of the Bay and homes and boats is just fine in my opinion. When I'm there I used the Bay side pool in the mornings 10-12:30 or so because the sun on the Gulf side pool  is blocked by the building till about 12:30 or so. There are grills on both sides. I don't think you would be disappointed either way.
> 
> Mike


Mike:

Thank you for the information, I think I will call the realtor I was working with and see what bay side unit’s are available


----------



## mrsstats (Oct 12, 2018)

We just stayed there about 2 weeks ago and we stayed on the Bay side.  I actually was glad to be on that side.  I thought it was a pretty view.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2018)

What is situation with beach chairs and umbrellas. Bring your own rent or available free?


----------



## bocamike (Oct 13, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> What is situation with beach chairs and umbrellas. Bring your own rent or available free?



There is a beach attendant on site that rents beach chairs/umbrellas and a few other things. Don't remember the cost, remember it was fairly reasonable something like $15. for 2 chairs and umbrella for the day.

They also have a couple of pontoon boats for rent from the bay side dock, either by the half day or full day, something around $85. half day, $150. full day. There are also complimentary bikes available for guest use.

Mike


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 13, 2018)

bocamike said:


> There is a beach attendant on site that rents beach chairs/umbrellas and a few other things. Don't remember the cost, remember it was fairly reasonable something like $15. for 2 chairs and umbrella for the day.
> 
> They also have a couple of pontoon boats for rent from the bay side dock, either by the half day or full day, something around $85. half day, $150. full day. There are also complimentary bikes available for guest use.
> 
> Mike



Mike:  Do you have to reserve the pontoon boats in advance of your visit, or just make the reservation at check in?


----------



## bocamike (Oct 13, 2018)

Probably best to call the resort and ask them. I've haven't rented them in my past visits, keep thinking about it just haven't done it yet. They don't seem to be leaving the dock constantly, probably depends on what time of year your there. 

Mike


----------

